# Spares on a windy day



## jacobtia (Oct 19, 2011)

I have 2 racks of spares on the smoker now. I have been battling the 20 to 30 mph winds for an hour to get temps up to 225. I have the temp there but it is fluctuating a lot. I guess we will see how this windy day treats me.

I am using charcoal briq with apple wood splits.








Rubbed with yellow mustard and then my own blend of dry rub.













I have found that when I smoke I have to do ABT's or otherwise the Mrs. gets cranky! These will be going on later!







Spares have been on for 3 hrs. I just foiled them and put on some taters and ABT's. I am gonna smoke the taters for an hour then add some garlic butter and wrap in foil. Temps have been pretty steady. This is my first time smoking with splits and I have to say I like it! I have 4 large logs of apple wood a buddy gave me so I figure I may as well use it. Bad thing is I am splitting it by hand! That SUCKS! My cousin offered to split it for me on his log splitter but I haven't taken it out to him. Today I am wishing I had! BACK HURTS!



















And yes......I know I forgot the pic of the ribs pre-foil.....sorry guys!

Taters have been on for an hour. I pulled those sliced them and added some garlic butter. Then wrapped in foil and back on the smoker for another hour and a half.







Final Q-view! It was quite a day. I have to say it was not my best smoke ever. The ABT's are a little off. The splits gave a little to much white smoke. The ribs turned out good and so did the taters. I think I need a little more practice with wood smoking.

























Thanks for lookin'


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 19, 2011)

sound good so far i will wait


----------



## meatinc (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you use the wind to your advantage?  If you are using a charcoal / wood smoker can you point the vent intakes into the wind to stoke the fire?  You may have too much wind at that point so you would have to angle the smoker into the wind and adjust the dampers to get the correct amount of air flow.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the same issue and I am using a horizontal offset smoker.  I placed that grill so that the back of the grill is to the wind and the vents are on the side.  I find that on extremely windy days, i just need to open the vents just a sliver to get proper air flow.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 19, 2011)

Feel your pain with the wind issue. Getting to be that time of the year here in the PNW as well. Added a floor in my 3 sided hooch hoping this prevents a lot of the wind from getting in and put on casters so I can roll it around outta the worst of it this year.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I will hang around and wait for the show.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a sort of protected patio area where the smokers are, but if the wind is coming from the SW I'm screwed.

I just keep the vents closed on the side facing the wind and I can keep the temp pretty stable. 

Your ribs look good so far and of course how could you have bad ABT's.

Looking forward to more Q-view!


----------



## jacobtia (Oct 19, 2011)

I usually have the smoker in the driveway so I can use the cars as a wind break but I moved it to the back patio. So I am just rolling with it. Things are going good. More pics added!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 19, 2011)

I am all to familiar with the wind issue. I live in ND and its always windy here. Last weekend I tried smoking in my garage because it was like 40mph winds and I think I found my new favorite spot to smoke. I just opened the back walk out garage door and opened the window to my garage and then cracked drive in garage door about 10 inches and that created enough draft to take the smoke right out the back door and didn't stink up the house at all. I did the same thing last night and it worked like a charm. I will be doing this all winter so I don't have to go out in the freezing cold.


----------



## jacobtia (Oct 19, 2011)

Final Qview added.


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2011)

What wind?  Those look great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Nice looking ribs! Is there such a thing as bad ABTs?*

*JC1947*


----------

